# Mayweather vs McGregor



## Clouds4Days (17/8/17)

So as all you boxing and mma enthusiasts know on the 26th August 2017, Conner "Notorious" McGregor is trading his mma gloves for some boxing gloves and stepping into the square ring to trade punches with one of best and undefeated boxers of our time Floyed "Money" Mayweather.




So what is the purpose for this thread...?
I want to know who you will be routing for on the night and why?

Do you think there will be any knockdowns and from who and what rounds?
What tactics to you expect from your champ and the opposition?

And are you so confident that you are even gonna gamble some of your hard earned cash on your champ.

And just share your thoughts overall on what you think about this fight.
Awesome peeps.
Peace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/8/17)

So i will just start off this by saying my money is on the "Money"
Why... This is Mayweathers house where he has lived for many years and perfected his art of boxing.

Take nothing away from McGregor he is a great fighter 'in his house' .

MMA and Boxing are both contact sports but 2 very diffrent sports with different rules and i think by the end of the night Mayweathers record will read 50-0


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/8/17)

All Access Mayweather vs McGregor Part1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/8/17)

All Access Mayweather vs McGregor Part2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/8/17)

All Access Mayweather vs McGregor Part3


----------



## Slick (17/8/17)

Have been watching Mcgregors videos recently @Clouds4Days but did not know this fight was happening,I cant wait,what time will it air and what channel? Oh and I would want Mcgregor to win but I think 'Money' will win because Mcgregor fights with his hands down alot,and in boxing it needs to be up full time,I think


----------



## blujeenz (17/8/17)

http://www.sport24.co.za/OtherSport...brothers-take-mega-bet-on-mayweather-20170816


> Joe, Gavin and Phil Maloof - the former owners of the NBA's Sacramento Kings - have put down *$880 000 (R11.6 million)* on Mayweather to win the fight.


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

Slick said:


> Have been watching Mcgregors videos recently @Clouds4Days but did not know this fight was happening,I cant wait,what time will it air and what channel? Oh and I would want Mcgregor to win but I think 'Money' will win because Mcgregor fights with his hands down alot,and in boxing it needs to be up full time,I think



Hi @Slick - it is a good question
From my limited googling the other day it seems the main fight will take place on Sat at about 8pm in Las Vegas. So thats about 2-3am our time I think (on Sunday morning)

I sense a major VapeCon after party in the making.
Hehe, only kidding, but imagine that...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (17/8/17)

I follow boxing (and have done some when I was younger) more than MMA but I like watching Connor.I've no clue as to which way this will go.A quick look at Moneys record will suggest 26 KO's in 49,but by far most of them are TKO's not knockouts.He has knocked men down (and some much bigger than him) but he hasn't knocked many out! The last one was years ago and in that instance the opponent was looking at the referee and some say Floyd took a cheap shot.So I don't think Money knocks out Connor unless Connor gases and thats probably unlikely.Big question for me is can Connor hit him often enough and hard enough.If he can I think he's got a real good chance if he can't then Money will make him look inept.


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/8/17)

Genosmate said:


> .Big question for me is can Connor hit him often enough and hard enough.If he can I think he's got a real good chance if he can't then Money will make him look inept.



Thats the thing Mayweathers defence is unmatched and hes faced hard hitters before like Cannelo Alverez but the way Mayweather fights and rolls punches off his sholder, i think Connor is gonna have a difficult time connecting maywether causing Connor to get frustrated and make mistakes.


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/8/17)

Slick said:


> Have been watching Mcgregors videos recently @Clouds4Days but did not know this fight was happening,I cant wait,what time will it air and what channel? Oh and I would want Mcgregor to win but I think 'Money' will win because Mcgregor fights with his hands down alot,and in boxing it needs to be up full time,I think



@Silver is correct fight should start somewhere between 2 and 5pm and will be showing on Super Sport. Not sure what channel.
I will definetly be up to watch, myself and family are gonna actually make a breakfast out of it.


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver is correct fight should start somewhere between 2 and 5pm and will be showing on Super Sport. Not sure what channel.
> I will definetly be up to watch, myself and family are gonna actually make a breakfast out of it.



Hi @Clouds4Days - from my understanding the "show" in Las Vegas starts in the afternoon there - but the main fight will only be in the evening (their time) - so it should be live in the wee hours of Sunday morning. Unless I have it wrong...


----------



## Jos (17/8/17)

If the fight goes beyond Round 4 I think Mayweather will take it - The MMA guys arent used to those long fights


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/8/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Clouds4Days - from my understanding the "show" in Las Vegas starts in the afternoon there - but the main fight will only be in the evening (their time) - so it should be live in the wee hours of Sunday morning. Unless I have it wrong...



Apologies made a error. I was meant to say AM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/17)

"SuperSport will cross to Las Vegas at 3am (CAT) for the action-packed undercard with the main bout expected to start after 5am (CAT)."









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NickT (18/8/17)

As much as I want McGregor to win, I just can't see it happening. To the degree that if McGregor DOES win, I'll call shenanigans.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/8/17)

NickT said:


> As much as I want McGregor to win, I just can't see it happening. To the degree that if McGregor DOES win, I'll call shenanigans.



I like McGregor as a ufc fighter but this time round supporting mayweather.
Main reason being is i get a sence McGregor just thinks hes the ultimate fighter so he needs a little boxing leasson to bring his mind back to earth.

Although come end of day win or loose he will still walk away with a fat wallet as long as he doesnt go and use his elbows now


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/8/17)

Whatever the outcome - it is going to be controversial.
2 polar opposite "boxing" styles... Most will expect McGregor (McG) to knock Mayweather (MW) out within a minute but MW is notoriously very difficult to "get", hence his impeccable record. MW is a master of the "art of boxing" where McG is a street fighter. The clever/safe money will be on MW...

I am undecided here...BUT what a favor MW will do for us all by silencing McG once and for all by whipping his ass!

Whatever happens, this is going to be a helluva event - can wait!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/8/17)

All Access Mayweather VS McGregor Part 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/8/17)

For those that like a little trash talk and stare downs...
The Press Conferences in Toronto, NYC, London and LA

London Press Conference


Toronto Press Conference


LA Press Conference


NYC Press Conference


----------



## ShamZ (25/8/17)

Hmmm... if the fight is staged, Mayweather.

If its a FIGHT, McGregor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

